# Daten aus Inputfeldern in Tabelle speichern



## Gast (18. Aug 2006)

Ich bin aboluter Newbie in JSP, HTML und JAVA und habe schon überall im Internet gesucht, bin jedoch nirgends schlauer geworden.

ich habe meine JsP Seite im Zusammenhang mit einer Tabelle aufgebaut mir ist es bis jetzt auch gelungen die Daten aus der Datenbank auf einer JSP Seite auszugeben, jedoch ist mir nicht so klar, wie ich die geänderten Daten wieder zurück in die Datenbank lesen kann?

Mein Problem ist, ich weiß nicht, wie ich die Daten aus den Inputfeldern herausbekomme um sie dann zu speichern und in  die Datenbank zurück zu lesen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus. 

Viele Grüsse

A.


----------



## RaoulDuke (18. Aug 2006)

Weisst du wie man in HTML ein Formular erzeugt und damit Daten an den Server übermittelt?

Das wäre mal der erste Schritt zu deinem Ziel.


----------



## Guest (18. Aug 2006)

Nicht so richtig.
Also um die Inputfelder muss man in eine Form stellen, dass war mir klar, aber wie geht es dann weiter?


----------



## Leroy42 (18. Aug 2006)

<form action="eintragen.jsp" method="get">

Ich würde zum Testen erst einmal method="get" nehmen, damit du in
der Adresszeile deines Browsers sehen kannst, ob du deine Eingabefelder
richtig überträgst; erst wenn alles läuft kannst du method="post" schreiben.

In der JSP kannst du dann mit _request.getParameter()_ auf den
Inhalt der Formularfelder zugreifen.


----------



## Guest (21. Aug 2006)

Erstmal Danke. 

Es funktioniert jedoch noch nicht 100% .
Ich habe mit _request.getParameter()_ den Inhalt des Feldes in einem String gespeichert



```
<form action="textList.jsp" method="get">
	<input name="SdText"  style="width:100%;" value='Text1' >
</form>

String sText = request.getParameter( "SdText" );
```

Jedoch verstehe ich nicht, weshalb sText null zurück gibt, obwohl das Textfeld gefüllt ist? ???:L


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Aug 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jedoch verstehe ich nicht, weshalb sText null zurück gibt, obwohl das Textfeld gefüllt ist? ???:L



Weil du die _zeitliche Verzögerung_ nicht berücksichtigt hast.

Erst wird der Java-Code _auf dem Server_ ausgeführt und die entsprechede
HTML-Seite generiert die dann an den Browser übertragen wird.

Wenn dann der Benutzer _Absenden_ klickt wird erst der Inhalt des Textfeldes an
den Server (textList.jsp) übertragen das _dann_ diesen via request.getParameter()
bekommen kann.


----------



## Guest (21. Aug 2006)

Ah ok, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------

